# leaky fuel



## Hoyte_Clagwell (May 25, 2007)

The fitting in the top of the fuel tank for the return hose is loose and fuel leaking out around it. Anyone have this happen? 5105 tractor.

<img src="http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk207/jd5105/018.jpg">


----------



## Hoyte_Clagwell (May 25, 2007)

Forgot how to attach photo!:dazed:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Got-r-done for you. Probably just the fuel hose aging a bit and now needs the clamp or to tighten the clamp a bit more.


----------



## JCKRBBTJIM (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a 5303 that had the same problem. You need to replace the bushing that the fitting is pressed into at the tank. Pull the fitting out of the tank and then pull out the bushing. When you replace the bushing you MUST put it on the fitting and then press it into the tank. If you put the bushing in the tank first you will tear it when you try to push the fitting into the bushing. It took me 2 bushings to figure that out. That should fix you up.


----------



## Hoyte_Clagwell (May 25, 2007)

Thanks all, I am going to the dealership this week to get the part. I had replaced the hose recently and it started leaking after that. I figure if the fuel can get out, the dirt can get in!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jim and a GREAT first post! That is what makes this a great place. Everyone has knowledge and experience to bring to the table and we are better off together than by ourselves trying to fix a problem. :cheers:


----------



## JCKRBBTJIM (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks. I'm glad to be here. Great people and great info. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Hoyte_Clagwell (May 25, 2007)

I finally got the part from my local dealer and got it installed. The old one was torn. My John Deere Dealer moved to a brand new building about a mile from my house!


----------



## JCKRBBTJIM (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad you got it fixed. I couldn't afford to live that close to the JD dealer. I'd hang out there all day and never go to work.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JCKRBBTJIM _
> *Glad you got it fixed. I couldn't afford to live that close to the JD dealer. I'd hang out there all day and never go to work. *


yumyum yumyum yumyum :furious: :lmao: :money: 

You and me both!


----------



## Hoyte_Clagwell (May 25, 2007)

I went by there last Monday and bought a 3005 on their zero intrest program. I plan on using it for finish mowing and gardening.


----------



## JCKRBBTJIM (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow! That's a good lookin' tractor.


----------

